# MH friendly parking



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi there does any body know where i could stop overnight near sherborne in dorset it will be the middle of the night next friday 23-5 as i have to pick something up saturday morning at sherborne on my way to bridport thankyou GIBB


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

See www.motorhomeparking.co.uk


----------

